# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Virgjil Muçi - Na ishte një herë një botë me përralla!

## Davius

_Në librari, volumi i tretë i Përrallave Shqiptare. Si u mblodhën dhe u ripërpunuan pas gati 50 vjetësh përrallat shqiptare nga toskërishtja, gegërishtja dhe dialekti kosovar_ 

*Na ishte një herë një botë me përralla!*

*Virgjil Muçi rrëfen udhëtimin e tij 10 -vjeçar në planetin fantastik të përrallave shqiptare*

Ishte edhe nuk ishte... Ishte çna ishte një sahan me qifte, qenka çna qenka një sahan me çemka... Gjyshërit kështu na i kanë pas rrëfyer përrallat, duke bërë sefte me këto fjalë. Gjithnjë e më të paktë janë gjyshërit që ende u dëftojnë përralla nipërve, ndërsa këta përrallëzën e kanë zëvendësuar me Nintendo. Përrallat janë shndërruar në një botë të bjerrun. Ky është konkluzioni i Virgjil Muçit dhe arsyeja për të cilën ai ka vendosur ta sjellë përrallën shqiptare në aktualitet.

Qe e mos na qe... na ishte njëherë... Qenka që mos na qoftë... Ishte mos na ishte...Kishte pas qenë... Qenkërke mos na qenkërke një herë e një kohë... Kështu nisin edhe përrallat e rrëfyera nga Virgjil Muçi njëlloj si ato të rrëfyera në gjuhën shqipe njëmijë ose dymijë vjet më parë. Asgjë nuk ka prekur rishkruesi i këtyre rrëfenjave nga rrashku i përrallave origjinale. Megjithatë, ato nuk kanë mbetur ashtu siç kanë pas qenë vjelë nga goja e popullit. Që prej dhjetë vjetësh, Virgjil Muçi po merret me përzgjedhjen dhe ripërpunimin e tyre dhe sapo e ka mbyllur ciklin e përrallave shqiptare, libri i katërt dhe i fundit i të cilit ende nuk është botuar, ndërsa i tretë sapo është shfaqur në stendat e librarive, botuar nga Korbi. I pyetur nga Shekulli për mënyrën e përpunimit të këtyre përrallave, rrëfimtari shpjegon se i pari është procesi i përzgjedhjes. Një përrallë shpesh gjendet në katër a pesë variante, ndër to unë jam përpjekur të gjej përrallën mëmë, - shpjegon Muçi, duke shtuar se ndërhyrja tjetër e tij është thuajse kirurgjikale në kuptimin që merret me pastrimin e rrëfenjës së moçme nga barbarizmat, serbizmat, greqizmat, turqizmat etj. si edhe nga shumë anakronizma. Megjithatë bëj shumë kujdes për të mos prekur sintaksën, rrashkun e përrallës. Duhet ruajtur natyra e tyre. 

Në përgjithësi, për shembull, përrallat e veriut kanë natyrë sintetike dhe ashtu mbeten edhe pas ritregimit tim, ndërsa përrallat e jugut janë më deskriptive e të gjera. Ndërhyrja ime nuk ua heq atyre sharmin, - shpjegon ritreguesi. Më shumë punë ka kërkuar ripunimi i përrallave kosovare, në një dialekt të vështirë e të lodhshëm siç thotë Virgjil Muçi. Përralla për të është një qerthull magjepës nga i cili e ka të vështirë të dalë. Që në krye të herës e ka nisur me përralla. Shpatat nuk u ndryshkën, Si u bë kampione bretkoca Kuak, Rojtari i pyllit, janë disa nga librat e parë të krijimtarisë së Virgjil Muçit dhe të gjithë libra me përralla.

 Ndërsa së fundmi qe Italo Calvino që i frymëzoi nismën e katër vëllimeve me përralla shqiptare, ashtu siç pati bërë edhe autori i famshëm i Komikave Kozmike me përrallat e vendit të vet. As Italo Calvino e as Virgjil Muçi nuk kanë marrë përsipër vjeljen e përrallave nga gojët e popullit. Burimi i tyre, lënda që ata kanë punuar, ka qenë folklori. Bibliografia që ka shfrytëzuar Muçi nis me katër vëllimet e Folklorit Shqiptar ose Proza Popullore, botuar në 1963 dhe 1966 dhe të paribotuara më vonë. Por nuk mbarojnë këtu librat që ka shfrytëzuar autori për katër vëllimet e ripunuara të Përrallave Shqiptare, ndër të cilët dy të parat titullohen Përralla shqiptare për 100+ 1 natë në volumin një dhe dy, ndërsa i treti thjesht Përralla Shqiptare. Prrallat Kombtare të botuara në Shkodër më 1942 nga P.Donat Kurti, në Vjenë nga Thimi Mitko më 1924, Spiro Dine, në Sofie më 1908, Stavro Frashëri, në Durrës më 1936, Visaret e Kombit, vëllimi i 1939, Përrallat e Institutit Albanalogjik të Prishtinës të 1979, Prozë Popullore nga Drenica nga Anton Çetta, nga C. Tagliavini, LAbanese Di Dalamacia, janë disa nga librat jo edhe të shumtë me përralla shqiptare që ka shfrytëzuar autori. 

A janë vërtet shqiptare përrallat e treguara në këto vëllime? Autori thotë me siguri që jo, por edhe me bindje që po. Janë përralla të treguara në gjuhën shqipe. Toponimia është shqiptare. Gjenia e rrëfimtarëve qëndron në atë që ata i kanë veshur përrallës petk lokal. Por në fund të fundit, përralla është një memorie globale, planetare. Do ta krahasoja përrallën me një lumë të nëndheshëm nafte që i prek të gjithë vendet ose me polenin e luleve që mbartet gjithandej. Vetë Virgjil Muçit i pëlqejnë fort përrallat, aq më tepër që siç shprehet ai me keqardhje, gjyshërit nuk i kanë rrëfyer përralla. Më së shumti thotë se ka për zemër përrallat me humor, grotesket dhe ato me fantazi të harbuar. 

Të tjera i pëlqejnë për frymën moderne. Çmoj edhe përrallat që kanë në vetvete farën e një tragjizmi tepër të fortë, gati-gati shekspiriane. Dhe nuk është çudi, përralla Tre bijat e Mbretit në volumin e fundit të Përrallave Shqiptare të kujton vetë ato të përshkruarat nga Shekspiri në veprën e tij Mbreti Lir. Pas këtij udhëtimi të gjatë në botën e përrallave shqiptare, Virgjil Muçi është i bindur se përrallat janë një lëndë e pashterrshme, që mund të ushqejë krijimtarinë e gjithë shkrimtarëve. Ai përmend Kadarenë si eksploruesin më të shkëlqyer të folkloristikës shqiptare. Që prej 1996 në qarkullim, vëllimet e përrallave shqiptare vazhdojnë të shiten shumë dhe ndaj tyre lexuesi ka treguar shumë interes. 

Një pjesë e mirë e tirazhit është tërhequr nga shqiptarët që jetojnë jashtë shtetit për fëmijët e tyre. Përrallëza atje, shëndeti te ne. Përrallëza në lesh, shëndeti prej nesh. As përrallëzë ju rrëfeva se pa dashka ju gënjeva. Përralla në lesh, e mira prej nesh, Përralla në vargu, e mira në ty e në mu. As atje qeshë, as drejt dëftova, hipa në shkallë e firova. Përrallëza u mbarua, ai shkoi mirë, po edhe neve do të shkojmë mirë e më mirë.

----------


## Davius

*Unë, Calvino-ja dhe përrallat
Virgjil Muçi*

Në krye më duhet të pohoj se nuk jam ekspert i veprës së Calvino-s edhe pse, duke ju kërkuar ndjesë për mungesën e modestisë, mund të them se e njoh veprën e tij. E vërteta është se takimi im me veprën e këtij shkrimtari të madh do të ishte krejt rastësor, e megjithatë do të mjaftonte një moment i vetëm që të ishte një dashuri me shikim të parë, e cila do ti rezistonte kohës dhe tundimeve nga takimet e kohë pas kohshme me veprat e shkrimtarëve të tjerë.

Sot mund të them se libri im i parë, një vëllimth me përralla i botuar në vitin 1980, kur ende isha nxënës në një nga gjimnazet e Tiranës, nuk ishte thjesht rastësi, por një rendez-vous e pashmangshme me Përrallën, madje FATALE, në qoftë se mund ta quaj edhe kështu, duke qenë se në një mënyrë ose një tjetër, do të bëhej përcaktuese për krijimtarinë time në të ardhmen. Në një farë mënyre kemi të bëjmë me një përjashtim nga rregulli i përgjithshëm në krijimtarinë e fillestarëve, të cilët, rëndom e nisin duke shkruar poezi, për të kaluar më pas në prozë dhe rrallë vice versa. Për hir të së vërtetës, lypset të them se, përrallat e shkruara asaj kohe do të ishin një hibrid i tmerrshëm, një farë përbindëshi letrar, që kritika e etikonte, jo pa mburrje, përralla e re. 
Thënë me fjalë të tjera, estetët kishin sajuar në laboratorët e metodës së realizmit socialist, tipin e ri të përrallës, i vetmi produkt i ushqyeshëm e i dobishëm për njeriun e ri, duke e zhveshur një herë e mirë nga gjithë ata personazhe e krijesa të tjera fantastike, pa të cilat përralla, ajo e vërteta as që mund të ekzistojë; është fjala për: mbretërit e mbretëreshat, princët e princeshat, shtrigat e magjistarët, xhuxhmaxhuxhët e shtatviganët shkurt, gjithçka që e vesh përrallën dhe i jep asaj sharmin e patjetërsueshëm magjik. Petku i ri, ose më saktë këmisha e forcës, ishte e detyrueshme për të gjithë, pa përjashtim. Heretikut, në rastin më të keq, i pritej koka. Kur qëllon ndonjëherë që e marr sërish në duar atë libër fatkeq (një kopje e vetme që ka mbijetuar në raftet e bibliotekës sime), më pushton një ndjenjë e lehtë trishtimi, një lloj si një dashuri e dështuar e adoleshencës, dëshmi e së cilës mbetet një fëmijë ilegjitim.

Dhe vijmë te përjashtimi i dytë nga rregulli i përgjithshëm. Në fëmijërinë time, për arsye nga më të ndryshmet, krejtësisht jashtëletrare, të cilat nuk është as vendi as koha për ti përmendur, gjyshet e mia nuk më kanë rrëfyer përralla. Pa dashur të fajësoj kërrkënd, ma do mendja që në një farë mënyre kemi të bëjmë me simptomat e para të njërës prej sëmundjeve të qytetërimit bashkëkohor, e cila shfaqet më dukshëm në qytetet e mëdha, ku arti oral është zmbrapsur ndjeshëm, në mos është zhdukur fare, për ti lenë vendin një kulture të re, asaj mediatike. Por kjo është një temë tjetër, jo më pak e rëndësishme, që lyp një trajtim të diferencuar, me ndihmën dhe kontributin e pazëvendësueshëm të sociologëve, psikologëve e studiuesve të tjerë. Nuk e di kush e ka thënë, ndoshta askush, por për një fëmijëri normale, përralla është një ushqim i domosdoshëm, njëlloj si proteinat ose kalciumi, përndryshe fantazia e tij do të ngjasojë as më shumë as më pak me një organizëm rakitik, një deformim i pandreqshëm dhe me pasoja të pariparueshme përgjatë gjithë jetës.

I ndodhur përballë një realiteti kaq prozaik (edhe kinemaja e kohës ishte po aq pllakateske sa edhe realiteti), vëmendja ime do të zhvendosej drejt librave, çka do të më shtynte për kah dyert e bibliotekave, ku do të rrëmija me zell e parreshtur për të gjetur atë që kërkoja, gati-gati në mënyrë dëshpëruese. Pikërisht në këtë kohë, si një navigator i vetmuar do të nisja të zbuloja botë fantastike qëniesh të jashtëzakonshme, për të cilat as që kisha idenë më të vogël se mund të ekzistonin dhe, e gjithë kjo, falë librave të mrekullueshëm të Vëllezërve Grim, Andersenit, Kutelit, Kolodit e përralltarëve të tjerë të famshëm, për të mbërritur më në fund te katër vëllimet e Prozës Popullore, të cilët ngërthejnë në vetvete një nga pasuritë më të mëdha të kulturës orale të popullit shqiptar.

Në vitin 1996 do të botoja dy vëllimet e para të përrallave të titulluara Përralla shqiptare për 100+1 natë. Thashë dy vëllimet e para, ngaqë kemi të bëjmë me një vepër ende në proces, që parashikon edhe dy vëllime të tjera që do të përmbyllin krejt ciklin. E vërteta është se kisha një kohë të gjatë që bluaja në mendje idenë e kësaj sage të krijimtarisë shumëshekullore të një gjeniu krejt anonim që mban një emër të përgjithshëm Popull. Gjatë gjithë kësaj periudhe kisha botuar edhe disa libra të tjerë, të cilët jo vetëm që nuk e kënaqnin ambicjen time, por as nuk arrinin të mbushnin atë vakuum të krijuar nga një krijimtari që megjithë rrekjet e truket e pafundme, nuk i shpëtonte dot morsës së skemës së një metode që ishte në grahmat e fundit, ndërkohë që klima politike në vendin tim po ndryshonte, edhe pse me vonesë, ashtu si në të gjitha vendet e tjera të Europës Lindore.

 I brejtur nga një sërë mëdyshjesh të pafundme, të cilat çështë e vërteta kishin të bënin me aspekte teknike të procesit krijues, por që pashmangshmërisht preknin thelbin e veprës, do të vijoja të endesha nëpër labirinthet e ndërgjegjes krijuese, deri sa një ditë, fare të zakontë, do të takoja e hapja zemrën rreth aventurës sime të panisur me Përrallën, mikes dhe botueses së mirënjohur Brikena Çabej. Nuk e di, por ngandonjëherë duhet të ndodhë detyrimisht kështu, takohesh me dikë, thjesht për të pirë një kafe e për të shkëmbyer dy llafe dhe, befas, si me magji, në jetën tënde krijuese ndryshon gjithçka, një herë e përgjithmonë. Brikena jo vetëm që do të më përkrahte e inkurajonte që ti përvishesha sa më parë punës, por ashtu si në një përrallë do të më jepte kyçin magjik, dy libra, që përmbanin katër vëllime, të titulluar thjesht e shkurt, Fiabe Italiane, botues Einaudi dhe, autori Itali Calvino.

Dhe këtu i afrohem fundit të historisë sime. Calvino do të më merrte për dore dhe, ashtu si Virgjili me Danten, do të më shoqëronte përgjatë gjithë udhëtimit tim në botën paanë e pafund të Fantazisë, në atë që, tek e fundit, s'është gjë tjetër veçse një neverending story

----------

